# Campy record vs. Sram Red?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have an opportunity to get a SRAM Force Red group for cost. i've had campy for the last 8 years or so. i do not like Shimano (ergonomics and other factors, not quality). has anyone gone from Campy to Red? if you have, can you tell me your opinion?

regards,


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't speak from personal experience, but the head mech at my LBS is converting one of his bikes from Campy Record to SRAM RED (w/ a Fulcrum crankset). It's nice looking stuff.


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

Forget good looking....how is the ergonomics?
The Shimano hoods are that comfortable, I wonder if the flatter hood will help???


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

$500 plus for shift/brake levers! I don't think so. They are so easily damaged in a crash and $300 replacements are bad enough.

Tim McTeague


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

eodusa said:


> Forget good looking....how is the ergonomics?
> The Shimano hoods are that comfortable, I wonder if the flatter hood will help???


I don't know if the RED hoods are much different ergonomically than the Force hoods. I've ridden a Force bike for a few miles, and I thought the Force ergonomics were very good. I still prefer the flat bar/hood transition of campy gear, however, and I like the ability to dump multiple gears on the cassette. 

The piece of the RED gear that I find most intriguing is the cassette. It's uber-cool, but I can't help but think there will be some issues with it. Seems like there is a lot of torque being channeled through a few very small contact points, but I'm sure time will tell. 

At that level RED, Record, Dura Ace - it's all good stuff. Kinda boils down to your personal bias, doesn't it? 

I personally, finally have the Campy-equipped bike I've wanted most of my adult life, and have no intention of switching to either make.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

"At that level RED, Record, Dura Ace - it's all good stuff. Kinda boils down to your personal bias, doesn't it?"

+1 I just saw the RED stuff at my LBS this weekend on a fully built up Cyfac Absolu. It looked awesome. I must say, I am thinking about going Sram for my next bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Record has a proven track record for durability. The Sram Force and Rival gruppos are not even in the same league as Shimano or Campy for drivetrain reliability.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

If you can get it at cost they why not - it will be an experience and you could probably sell it on without a loss.


----------



## 93561rider (Dec 6, 2007)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Record has a proven track record for durability. The Sram Force and Rival gruppos are not even in the same league as Shimano or Campy for drivetrain reliability.


Has there been many failures? I'd be interested in knowing what has been unreliable with the drivetrain.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I ride both. I find the SRAM Red to be easier and smoother than the Record. Both are CT cranks. To be honest the sweep piece on the Record lever is kind of cheesy and feels stamped out. I also like the feel of the SRAM in the hand better too. The Campy stuff is nice and I really like it but after riding Rival last year I've now put Red on another bike. The Red graphics team got lazy on the brake calipers and front derailleur though. And the clamp band for the front derailleur is one of the nastiest things I've ever seen.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

:aureola:


Stratmosphere said:


> I ride both. I find the SRAM Red to be easier and smoother than the Record. Both are CT cranks. To be honest the sweep piece on the Record lever is kind of cheesy and feels stamped out. I also like the feel of the SRAM in the hand better too. The Campy stuff is nice and I really like it but after riding Rival last year I've now put Red on another bike. The Red graphics team got lazy on the brake calipers and front derailleur though. And the clamp band for the front derailleur is one of the nastiest things I've ever seen.



The "sweep piece" is indeed a bit cheap feeling, but it lasts forever and can be maintained. SRAM road groups-- who knows long term?
It always comes down to personal preference at these prices. I've tried Sram and it's *really* nice, but I prefer the two separate motions of Campy shifting.


----------

